# Cách đơn giản giúp mắt sáng khỏe



## Vũ Thu Hằng (10/4/18)

*Theo bác sĩ Nguyễn Thị Mai - Trưởng khoa mắt, Bệnh viện FV, cần bổ sung nhiều dưỡng chất cho mắt, nghỉ khoảng 20 giây sau 20 phút nhìn màn hình.*
Từng có nhiều năm kinh nghiệm chữa trị các vấn đề về mắt, bác sĩ Nguyễn Thị Mai chia sẻ, tình trạng suy giảm thị lực ngày càng tăng và có xu hướng trẻ hóa, do những thói quen sinh hoạt không đúng của đại đa số người dân.

_- Bác sĩ có thể chia sẻ các vấn đề về mắt phổ biến nhất hiện nay ở người trẻ?_

- Khô mắt là triệu chứng phổ biến, thường gặp ở nhân viên văn phòng, người thường xuyên sử dụng máy tính, smartphone, tivi… Triệu chứng gồm: cay rát, đỏ mắt, chảy nước mắt, nặng mắt, khó mở mắt, cảm giác như buồn ngủ, nhìn nhòe… Tình trạng này sẽ nặng lên vào buổi chiều, sau nhiều giờ ngồi trước màn hình máy tính.

Bình thường, mắt có phản xạ chớp mắt tự nhiên khoảng 16 lần mỗi phút. Tác dụng của việc chớp mắt nhằm giảm sự bốc hơi màng phim nước mắt trên bề mặt nhãn cầu, đồng thời giúp nước mắt tiết ra được trải đều trên bề mặt.

Khi tập trung nhìn màn hình, phản xạ chớp mắt sẽ giảm đi đáng kể, làm tăng bốc hơi và giảm dàn trải nước mắt lên bề mặt nhãn cầu, dẫn tới tình trạng khô mắt. Ánh sáng xanh phát ra từ màn hình của các thiết bị này cũng gây hại cho mắt nếu bạn ngồi trước màn hình liên tục trong khoảng thời gian dài.

_- Cách khắc phục tình trạng này là gì?_

- Bạn nên áp dụng quy tắc 20-20-20. Cứ mỗi 20 phút nhìn màn hình thì cho mắt nghỉ ít nhất 20 giây bằng cách nhắm mắt lại hoặc nhìn ra hơn 20 feet (6 mét). Nên đeo kính có chức năng lọc ánh sáng xanh khi dùng máy tính, smart phone…

Căng thẳng là nguyên nhân hàng đầu dẫn đến chứng mất ngủ. Khi mất ngủ, tình trạng mắt mệt mỏi, thâm quầng hoặc sưng đỏ... rất dễ xảy ra. Mất ngủ lâu ngày có thể làm suy giảm thị lực.

Mọi người nên cân bằng giữa công việc và cuộc sống bằng cách tham gia các hoạt động giải trí, vui chơi lành mạnh để thư giãn đầu óc. Hạn chế sử dụng các thiết bị công nghệ 30 phút trước khi ngủ và ngủ đủ giấc để bớt căng thẳng và đôi mắt khỏe mạnh hơn. Ngoài ra nên áp dụng những bài tập thể dục cho mắt.

_

_
_Bác sĩ Nguyễn Thị Mai - Trưởng khoa mắt, Bệnh viện FV. _​
_- Bác sĩ có thể chia sẻ một số bài tập thể dục cho mắt mà ai cũng có thể thực hiện dễ dàng?_

- Bạn có thể tập thể dục cho mắt. Những bài tập này không chỉ giúp bạn tập trung hơn trong công việc, giảm căng thẳng, mà còn nuôi dưỡng mắt sáng khỏe.

Một số bài tập cho mắt thông dụng như: nhắm mắt lại, rồi đặt hai ngón tay lên mí mắt, ấn nhẹ trong khoảng vài giây rồi thả tay ra, lặp lại động tác này từ 5 đến 10 lần. Đảo mắt từ từ sang bên trái thành một vòng tròn từ 5 đến 10 lần, sau đó lại đảo mắt từ từ sang bên phải từ 5 đến 10 lần nữa để kết thúc bài tập. Nheo mắt trong 5 giây như thể đang phải nhìn thứ gì đó ở xa rồi mở mắt to nhất có thể. Giữ mắt ở vị trí mở trong 5 giây rồi trở lại như bình thường. Lặp lại bài tập này 10 lần.

Bên cạnh đó bạn nên bổ sung dưỡng chất, vitamin để mắt sáng khỏe, tinh anh.

_- Các dưỡng chất, vitamin nào cần thiết để giúp mắt sáng khỏe?_

- Vitamin là những chất hữu cơ mà cơ thể hầu như không tổng hợp hết được, chúng đóng vai trò như chất xúc tác tham gia vào quá trình chuyển hóa của cơ thể giúp duy trì sự sống, tăng sức đề kháng. Cũng như các cơ quan khác, mắt cũng cần được cung cấp một số vitamin chuyên biệt.

Vitamin A có tác dụng tạo sắc tố thị giác để nhìn trong tối mà nếu thiếu sẽ giảm khả năng nhìn trong tối. Vitamin A có trong một số thực phẩm có nguồn gốc từ động vật như dầu gan cá thu, các sản phẩm từ sữa, lòng đỏ trứng, gan. Ở thực vật, vitamin A tồn tại dưới dạng tiền tố là betacaroten, thường gặp trong rau cải và trái cây có màu đậm như củ cà rốt, bầu, bí, gấc, cà chua.

Vitamin E có nhiều nhất trong các loại hạt, ngũ cốc. Ngoài ra, vitamin E còn có trong gan bò, lòng đỏ trứng... giúp giảm nguy cơ thoái hóa điểm vàng.

Vitamin C có trong hầu hết các loại rau cải tươi, trái cây xanh chua.

Để điều trị cũng như giảm nguy cơ thoái hóa điểm vàng ở mắt, một số nhà nghiên cứu lâm sàng đề nghị phối hợp vitamin A, E, C, oxid kẽm, oxid đồng, lutein.

_

_
_Chế độ dinh dưỡng cân bằng sẽ giúp bạn nuôi dưỡng mắt khỏe._​
Bên cạnh đó có thể bổ sung thêm việt quất và hạt nho - hai loại quả nổi tiếng nhờ đặc tính chống oxi hóa. Các thành phần Anthrocyanoside, Oligomeric proanthocyanoside, các vitamin A, C, E đã được chứng minh có hiệu quả trong việc hỗ trợ ngăn ngừa thoái hóa điểm vàng, đục thủy tinh thể….

Tuy nhiên, ở Việt Nam, nhập khẩu việt quất hay nho đen tươi khá đắt đỏ và khan hiếm. Vì vậy, bạn có thể bổ sung chiết xuất từ quả việt quất và hạt nho đen qua các sản phẩm hỗ trợ tăng cường thị lực có chứa hàm lượng cao dưỡng chất này.

Nên cân đối hàm lượng chất bổ sung cho mắt, quá nhiều sẽ dư thừa, còn quá ít thì mắt sẽ bị mệt mỏi và suy giảm thị lực. Để nuôi dưỡng mắt khỏe, bạn có thể sử dụng thêm thực phẩm bảo vệ sức khỏe mỗi ngày. Nên chọn thực phẩm chức năng từ các thương hiệu uy tín, chứa tất cả thành phần dinh dưỡng cần thiết cho mắt.

_Nguồn: vnexpress_


----------

